# ISO Tuna fish ideas



## reese5957 (Feb 20, 2006)

I love tuna fish canned and fresh, but I only know of one way to use canned tuna fish. And thats with mayo and two pieces of bread which come together to form the wonderful tuna sandwich.  Does anyone have any other quick and easy ideas for tuna fish?


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

You can mix a can of tuna.... a can of mushroom soup... a can of mushrooms ( sliced) and some cooked noodles together and then bake for 30 min. at 325 degrees or until it gets crusty on top.  sometimes I add some diced onions too.   You can add onions, celery and dill pickles to your recipe above and serve on lettuce or bread.  You can make tuna patties and fry them up.  Sorry, I don't have a recipe for that....


----------



## Constance (Feb 20, 2006)

Reese, I think you'll like these. You can also sub chopped ham for the tuna. 

  Bunwiches

  2 cans tuna; drained, flaked
  6 boiled eggs; peeled, chopped
  1/2 lb Velveeta; cubed
  1/4 cup sliced green olives                
  3/4 cup miracle whip                       
  8 hamburger buns or hollowed out loaf of french bread.                   

Mix together first 4 ingredients. Add enough Miracle Whip to moisten well. Spread on hamburger buns. Wrap each bun individually with aluminum foil. Put on cookie sheet and bake at 350 degrees for 20-25 minutes.
If using French bread, slice horizontally, and remove most of the inside, leaving 3/4" shell. Spoon filling in shell, cover loosely with foil, and proceed as above.


----------



## Constance (Feb 20, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> You can mix a can of tuna.... a can of mushroom soup... a can of mushrooms ( sliced) and some cooked noodles together and then bake for 30 min. at 325 degrees or until it gets crusty on top.



Don't forget to put Velveeta on top...and I like to add a few peas, too.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2006)

Reese,
 I love tuna as a sandwich, mixed with a variety of things, I'm not so fond of it hot.  On fridays at least once a month, mom use to make the tuna casserole. That's the night  I had a date or had grilled cheese   But this is what she did.
She would use:
 1 can (7oz.) drained and flaked tuna,
2-cups crushed potatoe chips
1-can, cream of mushroom soup
about 2 tab. of thin sliced green onion, both the green and the white
about 1-Tab. lemon juice
Mixed the tuna with the soup and chips; add in the onion and lemon. Turn into a greased casserole and bake at 375 about 45 min...She and dad and my sister just loved it... 

kadesma


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 21, 2006)

I posted this recipe last week  for tuna w/ onion, tomato and basil. It's really simple and yummy. 

Also, for a quick lunch, you can add in some teriyaki or black bean sauce to canned tuna and eat it with some salad greens tossed w/ a light ginger vinegrette. 

Other ideas:
-mix it with herbed Boursin and spread on crackers
-mix in some mayonnaise, fresh dill, and some finely chopped pickle and fill celery hollows with it or use as a sandwich filling 
-mix it with salsa and spread in a glass dish. Top with sour cream (light or fat free works okay) and then top with a layer of grated cheese. Broil until hot and bubbly and serve with corn, tortilla or pita chips.


----------



## auntieshelly (Feb 21, 2006)

*Antipasta Tuna Salad*

I only use canned solid pack albacore tuna in water.  It is tastes much better than chunk or flaked regular tuna.  You might like to try this salad.  (Adjust any of the ingredients to your taste.)

ANTIPASTA TUNA SALAD
1 can tuna, well drained
1 jar marinated arichoke hearts, well drained
1 small jar roasted red peppers, drained and thinly sliced
1 small can sliced olives, drained
5-10 cherry tomatoes, sliced in half or quarters
4-5 leaves fresh basil, torn or 1/2 tsp. dried basil

Toss the above ingredients with your favorite Italian dressing ~ olive oil, lemon juice and/or vinegar, salt, pepper, favorite herbs.  Serve on a bed of lettuce, if desired, with crusty Italian bread.   Other veggies may be added as to your taste ~ diced cucumber, raw bell or hot peppers, etc.  Try adding cubes of your favorite cheese, salami, or ham!


----------



## Brianschef (Feb 21, 2006)

I add some peach preserves to my tuna salad, along with a touch of cayenne.  Toss in some diced celery, halved grapes, minced shallots, and orange peppers and you have a great sandwich spread.  I also like to use pineapple preserves, minced Canadian bacon, tuna, a touch of Dijon mustard and sweet onion.  ; )


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 21, 2006)

This is great guys, I have a huge 2000g tin of tuna and I have been wondering what to do with it. I friend working in a restaurant was given the tin when the new stock arrived and being single and not liking tuna, she gave it to me.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 21, 2006)

reese5957 said:
			
		

> I love tuna fish canned and fresh, but I only know of one way to use canned tuna fish. And thats with mayo and two pieces of bread which come together to form the wonderful tuna sandwich.  Does anyone have any other quick and easy ideas for tuna fish?


Try adding sweet corn into the tuna and mayo, you can use it either for sandwhiches, or filling for baked potatoes.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 21, 2006)

If you do use fresh tuna, please oh please do not cook it past medium-rare! The rarer the better.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 21, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> This is great guys, I have a huge 2000g tin of tuna and I have been wondering what to do with it. I friend working in a restaurant was given the tin when the new stock arrived and being single and not liking tuna, she gave it to me.


 
Hya, we also bought a huge tin some time ago, we divided in portions, packed each portions tightly and froze them.  They work fine if you are going to cook with them!  (we haven't tried them on salad, though...)


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 21, 2006)

This is an old stand by that I grew up with. In fact had it so much as a kid didn't eat it for a long time. Love the pouch tuna that is out today instead of the canned. 
Cook one pk of wide or med egg noodles, drain. In  bowl add one lg pouch flaked tuna, 1 chopped med onion, Mix in1 can cream of mushroom soup, 3/4 same can of milk that have been mixed together. Blend in with Tuna and onion. Add 2 cups of frozen peas.Mix this in with the cooked noodles. Pour this in a pam sprayed casserole dish. Top with crushed potato chips and bake at 350 for about 1/2 hr or until bubbly hot.


----------



## Sicilian (Feb 21, 2006)

I mmix it with spicy mustard, or yellow mustard, occasional parsley/black pepper. put it in half a pita, and usually mix in some lettuce. delicious to me.


----------



## Constance (Feb 21, 2006)

Auntieshelly, the antipasto tuna salad sounds delicious. That's going to be on the menu soon!


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 21, 2006)

I love tuna myself, preferably fresh, although I'll use canned.  If it's fresh, it's grilled, blackened, or coated with sesame seeds and sauteed.  All three methods are cooked to medium, or less.

For the canned stuff, I like to use it for tuna salad, tuna patties, tuna-noodle casserole, or sometimes, I'll drop a can into a batch of mac-n-cheese.


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 21, 2006)

For a change to the regular old tuna mayo sandwich, try mixing the tuna from a can of solid packed tuna (flaked) (econmical - you get more per $, I think)
with :
olive oil
balsamic vinegar
little pieces of fresh basil
salt / freshly ground black pepper
thinly sliced red onion (or put the onion on top of the sandwich/salad)

Serve on a sandwich or on a bed of lettuce with slices of roasted red pepper, quartered hard boiled egg, fresh tomato and red & green peppers.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 7, 2006)

My wife makes Tuna Cakes.  She just substituted crab for tuna in her favorite crab cake recipe.  It's actually quite good.  BTW, canned tuna goes well with curry powder, even on a sandwich


----------



## RDG (Apr 7, 2006)

You can also use tuna cans with some capers and rosmarin and fennel seeds, as sauce for pasta, adding some evoo.
Tuna is also good for a sauce for veal. You can put in a mixer with boiled potatoes, a couple of eggs, some capers, minced bread (or not), winding it up in oven paper and boiling it again, serving with mayonnayse...
But the best way in absolute is FRESH tuna (a cube 8x8x8), just hotted outside like a fillet, with peeled ginger and some soya sauce.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 7, 2006)

This is one of my favorite quick pasta sauces that use canned tuna:

1-2 cans of tuna packed in oil
1/2 cup chicken broth
2 tablespoons capers
Extra virgin olive oil
Juice from 1/2 lemon
Crushed red hot pepper flakes
Italian-seasoned dry breadcrumbs
Italian flat-leaf parsley
fresh parmesan cheese
1/2 to 1 lb. of spaghetti or favorite long pasta of choice

Heat tuna, a few dollops of olive oil, capers, chicken broth, red pepper flakes, & lemon juice.  Cook down a bit to consistency of choice.  Meanwhile, cook pasta to al dente consistency.  Drain & toss with tuna mixture.  Add breadcrumbs to taste to help sauce stick to pasta.  Serve topped with chopped Italian flat-leaf parsley & grated fresh parmesan cheese.


----------



## allioop108 (May 24, 2006)

Mom used to make this for us as children and I did it later on when I learned to cook.  Open up a can of tuna fish and drain out the juice. put the tuna fish in a bowl.  Chop up a tomatoe and some onion and add to the bowl. Throw in some salt and pepper.  Next crack 3 or 4 eggs into the bowl and mix everything together.  Heat some oil in a skillet and add the mixture and let cook till eggs set, constantly stirring so that eggs scramble. Once eggs are cooked serve and eat.  I use it as a breakfast side dish, usually when I make pancakes and drizzle some syrup onto the tuna and eggs.  Got a buddy of mine cooking it at his household too back in my high school days so I guess it must be pretty good.

Allen


----------



## mish (May 24, 2006)

*Tuna and Avocado Stuffed Shells*
*Serving Size : 4*​ 
8 jumbo shells
8 ounce tuna fillet, cooked and broken into small chunks*
1 medium avocado, halved, seeded, peeled, and coarsely chopped
3 tablespoons walnut oil or cooking oil
3 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons snipped fresh chives
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 cantaloupe, cut into wedges

Cook pasta shells according to package directions. Drain; rinse with cold water. Drain; set aside.

Mix together tuna, avocado, oil, lemon juice, chives, and mustard. Spoon about 1/4 cup of the tuna salad mixture into each shell. Arrange 2 filled shells per serving with a cantaloupe wedge on each plate. 

*Note: To cook tuna fillet, rub with cooking oil. Grill fish on rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium to medium-hot coals 8 to 12 minutes, turning once, until fish just flakes with a fork. Cover and refrigerate until cool enough to handle.

******​ 
*Tuna Waldorf Salad*
*Serving Size : 6*​ 
2 Cans (6-oz.) Tuna, drained and chunked
2 Tbsp. Lemon juice
1/3 cup Raisins
1/2 cup Mayonnaise
1/4 tsp. Ground cinnamon
3 Apples, medium, cored, and cubed
1 cup Celery, chopped
1/3 cup Walnuts or pecans, chopped
1/4 cup Milk
To taste Sugar (optional)

Toss together apples and lemon juice. Add celery, raisins, walnuts, and tuna; toss gently. In a medium bowl, combine mayonnaise, milk, and cinnamon; blend well. For a sweeter dressing, add sugar. Pour dressing over apple-tuna mixture; toss gently to coat.

******​ 
Tuna Balls - Polpette di tonno​ 
1-3/4 cup tuna fish packed in olive oil
1 cup ricotta cheese
1 egg
3/4 cup fresh grated parmesan
1/4 tsp. thyme
1 cup ground dry bread crumbs
salt to taste
oil​ 
Mix the ricotta, egg, parmesan and thyme. In a food processor blend the tuna until smooth. Drain the excess oil before blending. Mix the tuna into the ricotta mix with a pinch of salt.​ 
Prepare a plate with the dry bread crumbs. Gently roll the tuna into one inch balls and then roll them in the bread crumbs. Heat a nonstick frying pan with olive oil. Fry them on both sides taking care when you turn them as they are 
very delicate.​ 
Place them a plate covered with paper towels to absorb the excess oil and let them cool a few minutes. Serve as an appy or with salad as a main course.​ 
Optional: chopped parsley, chopped almonds, chopped onions.​ 
******​ 
*Tuna Salade Niçoise*​

Serving Size : 6​


5 new red potatoes (unpeeled), 1-1/2 lb (750 g)​1 lb (500 g ) green beans, trimmed 
5 plum tomatoes 
Half small red onion 
4 hard-cooked eggs
1-1/2 lb (750 g ) fresh tuna fillet (or about 3 can 6 1/2 tuna, drained)
2 tbsp (25 mL ) extra-virgin olive oil 
Pinch each salt and pepper 
1/3 cup (75 mL) Niçoise or other black olives 

Dressing:​1/4 cup (50 mL ) red wine vinegar 
1 tbsp (15 mL ) Dijon mustard
1 clove garlic, minced
2 tsp (10 mL ) anchovy paste 
1/4 tsp (1 mL) each salt and pepper
1/2 cup (125 mL ) extra-virgin olive oil

Dressing: Whisk together vinegar, mustard, garlic, anchovy paste, salt and pepper; gradually whisk in oil until blended. Set aside.

In saucepan of boiling salted water, cook potatoes just until tender, 20 to 25 minutes. Remove with slotted spoon; let cool slightly. Cut into quarters.​ 
In same pan, cook green beans until tender-crisp, 5 to 7 minutes. Drain and cool in cold water; drain well. Cut each tomato into 6 wedges. Slice red onion. Peel off eggshells; cut eggs into quarters.​ 
Brush both sides of tuna with oil; sprinkle with salt and pepper. Place on greased grill over medium-high heat; close lid and grill, turning once, until firm and pink outside yet still rare inside, 6 to 8 minutes. Cut into 1/4-inch (5 mm) thick slices. Arrange tuna on platter along with potatoes, beans, tomatoes, onion, eggs and olives; drizzle with dressing.

******​*Tuna Stuffing Burgers*
Serving Size  : 4​
2 cups Stuffing Mix for Chicken in a Canister 
 2 tsp. butter or margarine 
 3/4 cup finely chopped mushrooms 
 1 can (6 oz.) solid white tuna, drained, flaked 
 1/4 cup Shredded Parmesan Cheese 
1/4 tsp. black pepper 

Prepare stuffing mix as directed on pkg.; set aside. 

Melt butter in nonstick skillet on medium heat. Add mushrooms; cook and stir 3 min. or until tender. Place in large bowl. Add prepared stuffing, tuna, cheese and pepper; mix well. Shape into 4 patties. Cook in skillet 3 to 4 min. on each side or until heated through.  Serve in split hamburger buns with lettuce and tomato slices, or over torn mixed greens.​


----------



## luvs (May 25, 2006)

i've added a _little_ dab of mayo, lemon juice, black pepper, garlic powder, & onion. delicious with toasted bread.


----------



## kimbaby (May 25, 2006)

Tuna casserole

 can of tuna
1 can
 cream of mushroom soup
frozen english peas
egg noodles
1/3 cup milk
3 cups cheddar cheese

cook the noodles for 8 mins with the peas,drain
combine rest of ingrdients
top with 1 cup of the cheese

bake in a 370 degree oven for 30-40 mins.


----------

